# Santander to Portsmouth - Instead of France



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

We've been roming around Spain for four weeks, and were due back thru France. We came down Dover Calais, but recent fuel problems prompted me to book the Brittany Ferries from Santander in early November.

Well it looks like we got the last sailing (with a cabin) I looked again on their website to try to change the booking, but there's only sailings to Plymouth available, and no cabins on them.

Brittany Ferries must be making up for the lost business to St Malo & Caen, both of which must be badly affected.

Cheers 

(From sunny Granada)


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

They made a fortune out of the ash crisis earlier this year, wish I was a shareholder 

(From a sunny Algarve 8) 24 degrees today!)


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We've been roming around Spain for four weeks, and were due back thru France. We came down Dover Calais, but recent fuel problems prompted me to book the Brittany Ferries from Santander in early November.
> 
> ...


Hi mate how is Granada we are thinking of visiting there for a ski this winter?Can you recommend a stopover?or site?


----------

